# Nice Body Kit!!!or Waht



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the Aeroduo kit - not bad if you're into an agressive look. The rear is pretty nasty and the sides are not my style, but if I were building a show car, I'd probably use that front.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

*is it winter?*

at least you will allways have a job as a snow plower


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree Samo, I've never seen side skirts on the B13 that look very good because they don't put a filler piece on the bottom edge of the door, which would bring the door surface out to meet the body profile established before and after the lower door area. And unless you've got a FMIC, I don't understand the desire for the big grin front end and chicken wire. On that bottom pic you can see how lame it looks with that front end and no side skirts though. Too agressive to not have any side skirts. If that was a side shot you'd really see it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

here's an idea why don't we make the b-13 look riced out so I can loose respect for myself, wait a minute thats what civics are for. If you really want an "aggressive" body kit without a FMIC go buy a honda, put huge 20lb aluminum wing on the back, and don't forget the "R" badge you gotta have the r-badge. don't ruin your b-13


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I wouldn't put a kit on either, which is why I haven't. You have to admit, ClassicSE-R, that for a bodykit it's not _too bad_, but still, even if I went turbo, I'd probably keep the stock front end for ultimate sleeperness.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree, the entire point if the b-13 is that its a sleeper. isn't that why we all love and drive them.


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

See me, I just like the rear for daul exhaust preposes!!!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

is it just me or does the front look realllllllly happy? maybe a lil tooo happy


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Happy to be on a real car!!!!!!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: is it winter?*



Blood206 said:


> *at least you will allways have a job as a snow plower *



ah.. a good looking snow plower...lol


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

TREYDEE said:


> *See me, I just like the rear for daul exhaust preposes!!! *


Eww... why?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

TREYDEE said:


> *Happy to be on a real car!!!!!! *


yeah, and not just another civic

hey samo, i think he was joking about the dual exhaust dude


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *hey samo, i think he was joking about the dual exhaust dude *


Let's hope so. I'm just a little paranoid after all the dual-exhaust threads that have been going around...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *
> 
> Let's hope so. I'm just a little paranoid after all the dual-exhaust threads that have been going around... *


hehe, speaking of dual exhaust, last night we saw a civic witrh dual exhaust yet only one of his mufflers worked. we were able tontell cause it was cold as it could be n july last night and only one muffler had smoe coming out. lol, good one dude


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I like the looks of the front but it costs way too much. My resolution, $20 dg-racing.com's front skirt. It helps with aerodynamics some by diverting the air under the engine and transmission allowing it to reduce drag. It might not look as good, but I've still got some power to back it up. Take a look, let me know what you think (go ahead, critcize me.... come on...  )


















see my suspension techniques anti-sway bar??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like the DG front skirt. I've really been considering getting it - for $20, how can you go wrong? Does the skirt come pre-bent, or do you have to bent it to shape? BTW - nice ride, same color as mine. If I were you, I'd spray those hyperwhites with a littler silver paint to get rid of the blue reflections. I did that trick to mine and the light output is 95% what is was before, and no blue junk! Looks great on a silver car.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, that sway bar must hit speedbums eh? i would get one but at my school they got these pain in the @$$ speedbumps


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *hehe, speaking of dual exhaust, last night we saw a civic witrh dual exhaust yet only one of his mufflers worked. we were able tontell cause it was cold as it could be n july last night and only one muffler had smoe coming out. lol, good one dude *


LOL, can you say _GHETTO_? Arrgghh, rice is just bad, m-kay?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wait a second........that lip thingy is 20 bucks? what? where can i get it from??


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

If my car wasn't lowered with Eibach Sportlines, I'd go with a 6" front skirt. Mine is a 4" skirt. It's flexible, its actually the same type of rubber material as some of those flexible floor boards. Don't use that canadian glue that comes with it. Spend $7 at Home depot for this stuff called plastifuse. (3 or 4 tubes of it are needed) The plastifuse will stay but the other will just stretch off after a week. 

I'm scared to mess with lights and electrical stuff with paint, it could start a fire and I don't want more problems. I already went through 19 alternators. Now if the bulbs came that way or if I knew for sure the paint or whatever was heat resistant then I might think about it.

These anti-sway bars don't get affected by speed bumps unless you take them sideways. (When you go straight over a speed bump, the bar goes up with the wheel just like the car does.) The only part of my car that bottoms is the cat or the part of the pipe right behind the wheel well. (When you go down from a big speed bump or steep driveway the pipe will bottom if the bump wasn't taken slowly.) They will not allow you to go through automated car was things... I goofed the other day and tried. Not soo good to do but these things are worth every penny! My rides so tight except for being too low with these eibach sportlines. Anyone wanna buy them from me? I'm getting hyperco's.

Atleast my car isn't lowered 3" or 4" like those civics w/ bodykits. Man I would hate driving like rice... avoiding speed bumps like the plauge.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get it from www.dg-racing.com , although as far as I know, it only fits the B13. They do have some B14 goodies, though.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

rios said:


> *wait a second........that lip thingy is 20 bucks? what? where can i get it from?? *


You can get it from: DG-Racing The guys are really cool. Try getting the 6" skirt if you have less than a 1.6" drop. It'll be just right parking.. I have about 1cm of clearance on some parking lots but oh well, it helps my car  Atleast people won't be able to look under all the way to the rear of the car or comment on how high off the ground the front is.  Another cool thing is it's flexible... it won't crack if you park over a curb or some road dibris.



> wow, that sway bar must hit speedbums eh? i would get one but at my school they got these pain in the @$$ speedbumps


 Well rios, check out the rear one, you can see a little white area which is light from the front and below is the anti-sway bar and notice my dual tip:


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice man! ii think i have found something great. thanks for bringing it to my attention dho


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Anytime man! Now only if I can sell these sportlines...  I need to pay for those hyperco's. Anyone into just looks and a nice smooth low ride?










Samo, thnx for the advice on the corners, I checked out your pics, they look nice and un-riceable. Tell me more please


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

dho or samo: would u know if those lips would fit on a b14?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Let me see some pics of a front B14 bumper. Does it have a little lip on it that goes all the way around like the B13's?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this is clayk16s car . he posted this in the meber rides section. hope he dont mind using his car as an examlple
http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/mycar.html


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I honestly do not know. It looks like the B14 does not have a level lip in the middle of the front. I may be wrong but that's what it looks like in the pics because of the shadows. I think the skirt would look good if it fit right. Another thing is on the sides, notice how the lip comes out alittle? It might look a little strange with the skirt going outwards with a slight downward angle below the lip. Try emailing DG-Racing. They probably have tried things for it. Maybe they could customize something and start production for the B14.

I was thinking of getting these sideskirts in the future for my car but I'd like some other opinions first. I don't want my car to look gaudy or ricey. This is an image link to: http://wyith.ch/home/dg-racing.com/sideskirt.jpg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

dho said:


> *Samo, thnx for the advice on the corners, I checked out your pics, they look nice and un-riceable. Tell me more please  *


Basically, you just get a can of silver paint and dust the bulbs with them. My hyperwhites are freaking BLUE, but you can't see it during the day and the spray seems to mute the blue a little tiny bit.

BTW - how much are you asking for the Sportlines, and (I should know this, but I just woke up  ) how much of a drop?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

dho said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There aren't many sideskirts that look good on the B13, but I actually kinda like these. They're really clean and simple and don't look flashy at all, just nice and subtle. May be time for another body mod...

EDIT: I own page 3!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

dan how much do you want for your sportlines?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree Samo, I like those too. They further the BMW look that the car already has going.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...And they're dirt cheap! Yay! The only thing I'm concerned about is the height of the rear bumper. Obviously the rear will be a few inches higher than the sides, which might look weird in profile. What I would really like is a set of sideskirts like the Mugen-style ones that Matt Burke has on his SE-L.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'd like $150 for the sportlines, negotiable or best offer. + shipping of course. I would be taking these off whenever I receive the hyperco's.


----------

